# New goat momma. Is she preggers?



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

This girl did not have an udder a few weeks ago but now she does. Do you think she’s pregnant? We have no idea when she was bred as we bought her from someone else.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is possible. They usually start building an udder about a month prior to kidding.


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> It is possible. They usually start building an udder about a month prior to kidding.


Would they build an udder if they weren't pregnant and never have been?


----------



## carrotsnranch (Jun 23, 2018)

Some get precocious udders. 2 of mine have had that about a year or 2 ago. They're kidding this year though! (Picture won't load for me thanks to my glorious WIFI connection) but I'd just keep an eye on her, especially a month from now...if she is pregnant. 


Schmidt4507 said:


> Would they build an udder if they weren't pregnant and never have been?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You need to get her tail off her bits, then we can see if she's ever been penetrated and make a guess. I have rarely been wrong actually, but tail up naturally is better.


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

goathiker said:


> You need to get her tail off her bits, then we can see if she's ever been penetrated and make a guess. I have rarely been wrong actually, but tail up naturally is better.


It's raining here today but I will see if I can get a picture with her tail up in the barn . Previous owner told me last night she was in with buck in November through December but he doesn't think she took. Guess we will see. I'll try to get the pic ASAP.


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

goathiker said:


> You need to get her tail off her bits, then we can see if she's ever been penetrated and make a guess. I have rarely been wrong actually, but tail up naturally is better.


these are what I could get of her.


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

I also have another I’m questioning. Trixie


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

Schmidt4507 said:


> I also have another I'm questioning. Trixie


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Both pregnant is my guess


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess a small single for #1 and smaller twins for #2...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, looks possibly pregnant.


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

goathiker said:


> I guess a small single for #1 and smaller twins for #2...


This makes me sad for #2. We bought her at an auction and she's way to young. I really hope she doesn't pass.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You want twins when the doe is small. Twins usually are a pound or two smaller than singles making them easier on the mama.


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

goathiker said:


> You want twins when the doe is small. Twins usually are a pound or two smaller than singles making them easier on the mama.


This girl is only 7 months old, I thought that I read somewhere it is dangerous?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The danger is the age, not the amount of kids. One huge kid is usually very hard to get out of that small frame. You really do want 2 smaller kids that she has a better chance of being able to push out.


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> The danger is the age, not the amount of kids. One huge kid is usually very hard to get out of that small frame. You really do want 2 smaller kids that she has a better chance of being able to push out.


Okay, it just makes me really upset that the previous owner didn't care to keep the buck away from her. Are there goats that are 7months that delivered successfully?

Originally these were to be just animals for land but then I fell in love with the three girls I have. Now I'm angry people didn't take care of them lol.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can give birth just fine. It isn't a guarantee that there will be a problem. But the risk is higher. You will want to be able to call a vet in case of problems.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

Does it look like she will go soon?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Udder has a long way to fill up.


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

Okay a few more questions and I’ll leave you all alone. Sorry I have so many. 

what do I need to do for both mommas in this stage of pregnancy if anything? 

what do I need to have or do for mommas and babies after birthing? 

Do I need a birthing kit, if so what do I need in it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/kidding-supplies.101276/


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Schmidt4507 said:


> Okay a few more questions and I'll leave you all alone. Sorry I have so many.


Dont be sorry! You are trying to help your goats have the happiest and healthiest lives they can have, and this site is the best place to get info from!



Schmidt4507 said:


> what do I need to do for both mommas in this stage of pregnancy if anything?


Make sure they have a quality loose mineral. If you have a tractor supply near, pick up the purina wind and rain red bag. 
Be sure to be giving quality hay and alfalfa to your goats!
I like to give CD&T vaccines about this time. You can get that at tractor supply as well in the fridge they have.
I also like to give them a 5 day replamin loader dose about this time as well. 
you will probably have to order that though. 
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/replamin-gel-plus


Schmidt4507 said:


> what do I need to have or do for mommas and babies after birthing?


First thing I do, is wipe the babies nose and mouth free of fluid so she can breathe. You know she is breathing when she starts makin noise. 
Then, i like to give mamma a bucket of warm electrolye water.She loses a lot of heat while giving birth.I also give mamma a squirt of probiotic paste, also found at TSC
Dip babys ambilical cord in gentle iodine solution, found at TSC. Make sure baby is eating and acting normal. Then for babies put a pea sized amount of replamin on your finger and swipe on the roof of babies mouth. IF YOU USE THE ACTUAL TUBE SHE MAY BREATH IT IN AND SUFFOCATE!!! 
If mamma had a hard birth, a b complex shot is never a bad thing. You can get a bottle of that at TSC, and it is something you should always have on hand.



Schmidt4507 said:


> Do I need a birthing kit, if so what do I need in it?


In mine, I keep gloves, petrolium jelly, thermometers, LOTS of towels, replamin, selenium gel, b complex, a chain in case one needs pulled, clorox wipes, baby wipes, electolytes (usually pedialyte), sterile syringes, and sterile needles. Also some animal crackers for mamma!


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Dont be sorry! You are trying to help your goats have the happiest and healthiest lives they can have, and this site is the best place to get info from!
> 
> Make sure they have a quality loose mineral. If you have a tractor supply near, pick up the purina wind and rain red bag.
> Be sure to be giving quality hay and alfalfa to your goats!
> ...


You are awesome thank you so much!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd say she might have another month to go?

If they haven't had any selenium supplements already, then definitely definitely do that. Bo-Se injection or MultiMin90 injections are prescription. Selenium/E gel or Replamin Plus Paste are not. 

It would be good to find a goat vet and be a client before delivery occurs so you can call if you need help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

This momma is getting big. Wished it wasn’t an ops so I knew when to watch!


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

Ladies we had babies!! Both went on the same day an hour apart. We had twins (boy and girl) from one momma and a single girl from the other. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

goathiker said:


> I guess a small single for #1 and smaller twins for #2...


goat #1 had twins 
Goat #2 had single! You were kind of right!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They're beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

Okay ladies, I have to bug you again. I messed up and separated the two mommas for approx 6 days now. Apparently that breaks the pecking order. Now both mommas go after all of the other herd, each other, and each other’s babies. What can I do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If no one is hurting each other, let them battle it out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, you will have to allow them to re-establish pecking order. 
If no one is getting hurt or pushed too hard, you are OK. 

Make sure the kids have a creep feeder to go in, so they can get away.


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

goathiker said:


> I guess a small single for #1 and smaller twins for #2...


She's had an udder over a month now and is pretty large. Unknown due date But she is a FF. How many do you think she will have?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She does have a while to go.... right now I think twins.


----------



## Schmidt4507 (Nov 13, 2019)

goatblessings said:


> She does have a while to go.... right now I think twins.


Correct lol you all are good!


----------

